# Power seat fuse location?



## MaximaMark (Feb 3, 2008)

The power seat on my 2003 Maxima is not working. First thing to check would be the fuse but I can't find it. Per the Haynes Repair Manual there should be a 30 amp fuse in the engine compartment fuse box next to the battery, but there is no fuse labeled "Seat" and in fact no 30 amp fuse at all. Ditto for the fuse box to the left of the steering column. I brought it to a dealer and the mechanic couldn't find it either and told me I would have to leave it for service, but I couldn't see giving up my car for a day and paying the dealership $75/hr to change a fuse. Anyone out there know where they might have hidden it?


----------

